# NEW: Device & App History in Uber App v3.98.2 - Android Permissions



## okaiji (Oct 14, 2015)

I tried to update Uber app on the google play store this evening and, 
this pop-up greeted me: See Pic 1:

What is the NEW: "Device & App History" in the Uber App v3.98.2 - Android Permissions,
does that allows the app to "Retrieve running applications", and what are those used for?

_Does this means Uber can know Lyft, Didi, Ola, or Grab etc is running on our android devices?_
























Pic 1: Uber app v3.98.2 (Added permission: retrieve running applications)
Pic 2: Permission Groups (Automatically adds additional capabilities within each group)

This new Permission group also allows Uber app to view one or more of,
and automatically adds additional capabilities within each group):

information about activity on the device, 
which apps are running, 
browsing history, and 
bookmarks.
Reference: The archived page of Uber Legal Privacy Page has officially removed the information about-platform permissions link to Android Permissions.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Can you disable that?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I hope nobody gives the solution on the forum because Uber will try to force it on us on the next update. I'll message you both the solution. Too many Uber employees lurking in this forum.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I've had difficulty running the rider app & partner app simultaneously after this update.

It's Saturday at 2 am & no surge on partner app. Something is up.


----------



## okaiji (Oct 14, 2015)

On android lollipop <5.0 , there is no way to disable permissions.

This granular permissions only applies to Android Marshmallow 6.0:
See article on google play (Turn permissions on or off): Control your app permissions on Android 6.0 and up (link)


----------



## okaiji (Oct 14, 2015)

Or rollback to previous version 3.96.0: APKmirror


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I've had difficulty running the rider app & partner app simultaneously after this update.
> 
> It's Saturday at 2 am & no surge on partner app. Something is up.


a good reason to have two separate devices running, phone and tablet or two phones.






Igot 2 phones, 1 for the biotches and 1 for the drugs...


----------



## kayejordanance (Nov 22, 2016)

I really like the uber app and its very helpful


----------

